# Wohin zum Popperfischen?



## dxxxngxln (3. August 2010)

Hallo Boardies,

welche Ziele sind zum Popper fischen zu empfehlen?


Grüsse

Dietmar


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (3. August 2010)

*AW: Wohin zum Popperfischen?*

Wasser  

Spaß beiseite...am besten Flachwasserbereiche...

Gruß Fabi


----------



## dxxxngxln (3. August 2010)

*AW: Wohin zum Popperfischen?*

Hi,

meinte Salzwasser auf GT`s Hundezahntune usw.

Grüsse


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (3. August 2010)

*AW: Wohin zum Popperfischen?*

Na dann sag das doch...


----------



## fischforsch (3. August 2010)

*AW: Wohin zum Popperfischen?*

Hallo,
fast überall in den Tropen kann man mit Poppern Fische fangen. Die besseren Stellen sind natürlich auch etwas teurer und weiter weg, wie Fidji, Neukaledonien oder Australien. Billiger aber etwas abendeuerlicher sind Indonesien,Kenia und Ägypten.
Drückt bei dir das Geld sehr doll, solltest du mal eine Tour mit Nomad-Sportfishing (gleichnamige Website), in Australien unternehmen. Bist du jedoch ein armer Schlucker, fahr nach Indonesien und angle vom Strand aus oder miete einen einheimischen Fischer mit Boot.

Gruß


----------



## huuwi (4. August 2010)

*AW: Wohin zum Popperfischen?*

mmhhh, indonesien zum popper fischen billig??
alle guten stellen zum poppern, komodo, alor sind ab 1000.-$ aufwaerts fuer max 8 std.
huuwi


----------



## Pargo Man (4. August 2010)

*AW: Wohin zum Popperfischen?*

Na , und wenn Du Englisch und/oder Portugiesisch sprichst und vielleicht mehr auf Expedition stehst: 

*Bassas da India* zwischen Mosambik und Madagaskar.

Poppen auf GTs bis 50kgs und Jiggen auf Hundezahnthune bis 100kgs... klingt doch nach der Angelreise des Lebens. Vorher müßte ich ein paar Monate Muckibude einlegen.

Bassas wird zB auf einem RSA Katamaransegler ab Vilanculos/Moz angeboten. Viel Spaß beim googeln. Mords Fotos, kann ich versprechen.
:m


----------



## ux40 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Wohin zum Popperfischen?*

... oder Tarpon , peacock Bass, Aymaran, Payara etc. in venezuela. schau mal auf abenteuerfischen...


----------



## huuwi (5. August 2010)

*AW: Wohin zum Popperfischen?*

wie ich es verstanden habe wurde hier nach popper fischen gefragt.
glaube kaum das du von den 34euronen ausleger booten vernunftig poppern kannst. zum jiggen und bottom fischen ja aber dann ist auch schluss.
huuwi


----------



## huuwi (6. August 2010)

*AW: Wohin zum Popperfischen?*

habe mir das bild angeschaut, sonnendach und fahnenstangen sind alle nicht sehr poppervertraeglich, und dann auch noch ueber den guten mann am aussenboarder schmeissen bringt ueber lange sicht keine freunde.
zum normalen fischen ja, hab ich auf den philippnes auch gemacht, aber 8 stunden auf dem boot poppern ist aus meiner sicht nicht moeglich.
nur meine meinung
huuwi


----------



## huuwi (7. August 2010)

*AW: Wohin zum Popperfischen?*

hi wolle,
noe, hab da nur einmal aufgestzt als wir nach pattaya und dann weiter nach cambotscha sind.
muss wohl ne schoene urlaubs insel sein, aber das hab ich hier zuhause auch auf phuket.
viel spass
huuwi


----------

